# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Learning serbian!

## СрпскиЛисица

People ask me, why would I learn Serbian?! 
To speak to serbians, of course! 
I have yet to obtain desired level of proficiency, so, I ask for help! 
I will translate simple phrases into srbski, and you will tell me how crazy they sound. 
I'm learning serbian.
Учим српски. 
Where is it?
Где је оно? 
Hello, I am insane!
Здраво, луд сам! 
He is going to Belgrade.
in Belgrade perhaps?
Он је у Београду. 
I don't want to know.
Нећу зна.
Or is it знам?  
I like to fart!
Волим да прдим! 
Prdnuti? Prdnutim? Prditi? Prdim?
Why I would say this is unclear, but I need to know which is the correct term for releasing gas from buttocks! 
Is this my Pig?
Је ли ово моја свинја? 
or is word for pig свинња? 
Answer my questions if you desire! Tell me how awful my language skills are! Your assistance will be greatly appreciated! Also, help me improve my skills, please.

----------


## СрпскиЛисица

Ha, Funny.  ::   
I like those poll results, I find them to be humorous!

----------


## Rtyom

You're humorous yourself.  ::

----------


## СрпскиЛисица

Thank you very much!
хвала лепо....<?  
I try.

----------


## Elle Fox

I'm just Beginner at learning Serbian, but I found some mistakes in your post, if you'll not against I will correct it) 
And so... 
--------- I'm learning serbian. 
Учим српски. 
I'm = Ja Jа учим српски 
--------- 
Where is it? 
Где је оно? 
it = она
Где je она? 
--------- 
Он је у Београду
-I think this sentence translating like: _"He is in Belgrade"_, not "going to" 
------- 
What with other sentences, I can’t say, because me knowledge of Serbian is very low…   *P.S. Is here users for which Serbian is native language?*

----------


## Душан

First of all I am glad to see that someone, especially someone from Russia want to learn Serbian.(Srpski not SrBski).
You didn't make big mistakes.
First mistake is in this sentence "He is going to Belgrade". Meaning of this sentence is Он иде у Београд. Oн је у Београду is He is in Belgrade.  :: 
I don't want to know. Correct is Нећу да знам.
Now part with funny word. FART  :: 
In Serbian Prditi is verb in infinitive. Everything except Prdnuitim(which means nothing) is OK.
Ja прдим
Ти прдиш
Он прди
Она прди
Оно прди
Ми прдимо
Ви прдите
Они прде  :: 
Is this my Pig? 
Је ли ово моја свинја? 
or is word for pig свинња?  
If you write Latin, you will write svinja. If you write i Cyrillic, you will write свиња without н. 
And that's all! 
If you are beginner, you are very good! 
@Elle Fox
I'm learning serbian.
Учим српски. 
I'm = Ja
Jа учим српски  
Both sentences are OK! Учим српски is short version of Ја учим српски.
I am isn't Ja. 
In English, when you say I am, you are probably saying a sentence in continuous tence. Like I am going to Moscow. In Serbian, it will looks like Ја идем(оr јust идем) у Москву.  
Where is it?
Где је оно? 
it = она
Где je она?  
I= ја
You = ти
He = он
She = она
It = оно
We= ми
You = ви
They = они 
So you are wrong. 
Sory if I make mistakes in English. I hope you'll understand. 
If you have more questions, from now on, I am here! 
Поздрав!

----------


## СрпскиЛисица

Thank you Mr. Serbian person for correcting for the flaws in serbian, so everyone may speak it better.
Also, I would say you speak perfect english.  
now what to say, in serbian of course. 
волим да jедем у разреду на школи.  
Maybe that will making senses, maybe it wont. Who knows?
I don't. 
Не знам. 
Видим булгарин на моји ливади! Глуп булгарин, ти си ружан. 
there's some bulgarian on my dad's side, ha. 
Tell me if any of that makes sense please.

----------


## Душан

Hello once again!
Hehe!   ::  Братко во Бувлгариа  ::  
Ok I see that you really want to learn!   ::   ::   
Видим бугарин*A* на мој*OJ* ливади! Глуп*И* бугарин*Е*, ти си ружан.  
This make sense, but it isn't so grammaticality correct.
The main problem in Serbian language is that we have complex cases of nouns. But don't worry, if you said sentence like that, everybody will now what you want to say!   ::   Some people especially in south Serbia, almost don't use cases (Падежe-Padeže). 
And in this sentence: волим да jедем у разреду на школи. 
If you want to say, I like to eat in class/classroom in school, it will looks like Волим да једем на часу/у учионици *у* школи.
If you said на that means physically on school! 
разред = group of people in classroom 
To next writing!
Regards!

----------


## СрпскиЛисица

thanks again Dušan. 
I do a lot of learning alone and it is very difficult to know if I am incorrect or not, because I have no references.

----------

